# Burning .iso to disc



## tmpdmp (May 5, 2015)

What are the steps or ports involved in burning an .iso file to a disc/DVD? Thanks.


----------



## Oko (May 5, 2015)

Install 

sysutils/cdrtools and sysutils/dvd+rw-tools

then read man pages.


----------



## tmpdmp (May 6, 2015)

The rest of the information is here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/creating-cds.html


----------



## scottro (May 6, 2015)

I have a page that covers that among other things.

http://srobb.net/dvds.html

Do a search on the page for the growisofs command which is what you'll use to do the actual burning.  Or, in the first few paragraphs there is a link to a very quick guide by Oko which he generously allowed me to link, which also gives instructions.


----------

